# Fk1000p alternative? Selant help



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Yo so I bought a sample pot of 1000p, really like it but wondered if there are alternatives.

Not to bothered by price just want a really good sealant.
Already have fusso/Poorboys ex/and probly a few more.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt hamber finis wax and, wich you already own, fusso 12 months are the two that came into my mind.


----------



## Jacobluke (May 3, 2015)

Fk1000p is mint pal I use it all the time. I've just put a coat of fk2685 pink wax over the top of fk1000p and it looks blooming marvellous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I would go with BH Finis Wax, protection seems to last just like FK1000P, - I have never used Finis Wax, as I still have nearly half a tin left on FK1000P, but from the reviews on here Finis Wax would be my choice.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Zaino products are very good but i have about 8 tins of 1000p because its just so easy to use, its almost wipe off and it looks glossy and finished already. Some of the super long lasting sealants and easy on, very hard to get off. Prima amigo i think it was called is cheap and good sealant if i recall.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Paste versions are 
- Collinite 476 or 915
- Bilt hamber double speed or Finis
- Fusso

Liquid versions are
- Menzerna power lock
- Serious performance nano seal
- Collinite 845
- Finish kare 2180
- CG jet seal
- Megs synthetic sealant
- Britemax EE
- AF power seal...


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Obsession hybrid86 on offer at mo on obsession thread. Af tough coat and tough prep.

Adams paint sealant, prima epic amigo is the glaze so you would need to top with lsp ie epic

Autoglanz smoot velvet not a full on sealant but just apply as drying aid after wash and looks great as would bsd / CG v07 mixed 50/50. I've seen ducks spraying themselves done with that combo. Autoglanz synth seal very similar to af powerseal.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Autosmart Topaz


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

are any of these as durable/easy to use as fk1000p?

and i honestly prefer pastes/liquids as opposed to sprays.
The car currently get washed then BSD then another layer of wax over top of the 3 coats of fk1000p.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

dave- said:


> Zaino products are very good but i have about 8 tins of 1000p because its just so easy to use, its almost wipe off and it looks glossy and finished already. Some of the super long lasting sealants and easy on, very hard to get off. Prima amigo i think it was called is cheap and good sealant if i recall.


Prima amigo is a filler heavy glaze and is one of the best around. Has absolutely zero sealing and protecting qualities and is purely for appearance.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaino Z2 or Z5 are cracking sealants

Can't go wrong with Soft 99 Fusso


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

A big-pete offered me £20 for 2 brand new tins of fk1000p on ebay. Would not go a penny higher. But could not have been you since you keep saying in at least 2 threads cost no object like your loaded lol.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Big-Pete said:


> are any of these as durable/easy to use as fk1000p?
> 
> and i honestly prefer pastes/liquids as opposed to sprays.
> The car currently get washed then BSD then another layer of wax over top of the 3 coats of fk1000p.


Pete, carry on using it, don't fall into the trap of buying gear with fancy names or you will end up with loads of waxes/sealants that you could never hope to use.
stick with the big shark, always does well. keep your money for something worth buying.
I can almost guarantee that not many people will know what you have put on the car, so alike are most of them.


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

In my case BH finis wax and FK1000p can't really compare in durability when it comes to citrus APC prewash. FK1000p can stand more hits from citrus APC 1:10 mixture than finis wax because finish wax is based on carnauba and FK1000p is synthetic.

If you don't use APC for prewash and you treat it with (let's say) PH neutral snow foam and PH neutral shampoo it lasts very long.

Don't get me wrong. Finis wax is great product. You just need to understand it's limitations. I bought it because FK1000p tin was getting empty and i saw the ultimate durability test for (finis, FK1000p and Colinite) on DW forum.

I was using AD citrus wash MPC at the time.

Cheers,
Giggs


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

Stick with fk1000p.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

dave- said:


> A big-pete offered me £20 for 2 brand new tins of fk1000p on ebay. Would not go a penny higher. But could not have been you since you keep saying in at least 2 threads cost no object like your loaded lol.


its cheaper new from CYC than second hand, and if u dont ask ull never get  why you selling if its so good? :lol:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Double Speed wax is supposedly very detergent resistant (according to both Bilt Hamber and Polished Bliss) and for £15 delivered I'd say it was worth a shot :thumb:


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber Double Speed wax is supposedly very detergent resistant (according to both Bilt Hamber and Polished Bliss) and for £15 delivered I'd say it was worth a shot :thumb:


i dont use any APC harsh cleaners on the car.

gets: anglewax fast foam, then dodo shampoo or waxxaddict shampoo.

then bsd dry. so harshest chemical it has to deal with is bird ****e and thats it.


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

I'm scepticle about BH Finis wax an Sonax BSD combo...

Newer liked the Sonax BSD on top FK1000p either. Ruins the slickness and I doubt the compatibility. Treated wheels once with BSD on top of FK1000p and ruined the essential durability of FK.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Big-Pete said:


> i dont use any APC harsh cleaners on the car.
> 
> gets: anglewax fast foam, then dodo shampoo or waxxaddict shampoo.
> 
> then bsd dry. so harshest chemical it has to deal with is bird ****e and thats it.


Even so, unless you do a lot of miles, the wash is probably the hardest thing the LSP has to deal with, so if it can shrug off detergents then it ought to last longer.

That said, 1000P is no slouch so if it works for you, stick with it :thumb:


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Big-Pete said:


> its cheaper new from CYC than second hand, and if u dont ask ull never get  why you selling if its so good? :lol:


CYC with 5% discount and postage is £39.06 for 2 tins.
Your just a tight ass gob ****e time waster.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

dave- said:


> CYC with 5% discount and postage is £39.06 for 2 tins.
> Your just a tight ass gob ****e time waster.


which is cheaper then buying them second hand on ebay.

not trying to time waste, just dont wanna pay more for a product i can buy cheaper elsewhere.

ive ordered Bilt DS anyway.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

dave- said:


> CYC with 5% discount and postage is £39.06 for 2 tins.
> Your just a tight ass gob ****e time waster.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

dave- said:


> Your just a tight ass gob ****e time waster.


http://thatwallace.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Your-vs-Youre.jpg


----------

